# 1983 Audi 5000s nose parts needed in WI, also, stalling issue?



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got the screaming deal of the century. A 1983 Audi 5000s with 39,000 original miles for $66.00
That's not a typo, sixty six bucks. Off eBay. From a 2nd Chance Offer, even.
It has some very mild front-end damage and a rather serious stalling issue (it'll run for about a block or two, die, and not restart for days.); apart from that it is breathtakingly mint. Body is utterly immaculate and rust free save for the very front edges of the front fenders forward.
Basically, I need a grille, the headlight bezels, turn signals, headlight mounts, hood latch, and bumper filer panels (maybe a bumper). I'd love it if someone knew of one in a Wisconsin or nothern IL junkyard that I could just come and scavenge from that would be ideal.
Also, if anyone knows anything about the stalling thing, that'd be great. Not sure if it's vacuum or fuel related. I'm new to Audis; I've had mostly Toyotas and before that Renaults. 
I hope this is the correct forum. It's sort of a rare car these days. I know this is the C2 5000 and not the C3 5000, but it does say first-gen 5000, which the C2, well, is.
-Tim Hansen








_Modified by TWHansen at 12:40 AM 11-5-2006_


_Modified by TWHansen at 1:17 AM 11-5-2006_


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000s nose parts needed in WI, also, stalling issue? (TWHansen)*

Did some more putzing with the Audi. It starts perfectly, runs for about two minutes, and as soon as the idle kicks down it stalls and won't restart for about half an hour.
Any ideas?


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000s nose parts needed in WI, also, stalling issue? (TWHansen)*

Not that anybody's necessarily following this but we did get it running. Part of the vacuum system, probably the recovery canister, is missing. So, we stuffed an old spark plug up the end of it. We also happened to have an old VW/Audi guru on hand to tweak the fuel injection mixture, which apparently was set too lean. Runs great now, but I do still need the grille stuff. There's a dude on here in Washington state who's got everything...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000s nose parts needed in WI, also, stalling issue? (TWHansen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_Did some more putzing with the Audi. It starts perfectly, runs for about two minutes, and as soon as the idle kicks down it stalls and won't restart for about half an hour.
Any ideas?

I'd have a look at the cold start circuit. This is managed by the gizmo that sits on the left side of the engine case. This feeds an aux cold start valve located on the intake manifold.
Feel free to post your starting issue in the 4000 forum. The engine is the same, and there is a lot more traffic there. I believe you'll get better tips to what to check out there, as I am not very experienced with these kinds of problems.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000s nose parts needed in WI, also, stalling issue? (PerL)*

You'll most likely want to source a cannister, the gas fumes in the car will be horrid.
There's a C2 near me, but I'm in Washongton as well......


----------

